# Cedar root?



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

I was wondering if I could put part of a cedar root in my S/A tank? It still smells like it is fresh but has been sitting around my house for a 1 1/2 yrs.. Not sure if it will leach any unwanted chems into the tank.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I wouldn't use cedar. 
Something I've read in the past...can't remember the whole story, but I just wouldn't.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think you're right on alicem :thumb:

Found this: "Most wood you choose will be safe once it's weathered, but I'd avoid "turpentiney" conifers, such as pine, fir, juniper, *cedar*, etc. Those sharp-smelling resins may turn out to be low-grade toxins." at this site


----------



## bedouin (Jul 27, 2008)

Odd. I purchased some driftwood from the LFS and had to saw a root off of it because it was a little to big. It looked and smelled like cedar on the inside. Do you think that I could have been sold cedar, or is there another wood that smells like cedar? Do they even sell cedar in the aquarium trade?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe it was meant for reptile cage use. 
Were there any tags on it?


----------



## bedouin (Jul 27, 2008)

alicem said:


> Maybe it was meant for reptile cage use.
> Were there any tags on it?


No tags. But it was from a fish-only store. Maybe I should give them a call. :?


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

For wood like cedar it needs to have been seasoning in water or otherwise exposed to the weather (rain and humidity) so that it could leach out all of the possible toxins. If it has a cedar odor it still has some of those dangerous volatile oils in it. I would definitely (at minimum) boil it several times before using it.

When your are done it should smell vaguely like dirt / earthy with no detectable scent of cedar or other "piney" scents. If you can smell it (with a human being's relatively weak nose) then the amount of "bad stuff" is probably still at a dangerous level.

I could not find an aquarium specific article about the possible dangers of cedar, but here is a link that might prove useful from a herp website:

http://www.anapsid.org/cedar.html

I also found some links for general woodworking that cautioned people from using cedar wood for turned goblets or other utensils intended for use by humans, and another website that mentioned that using cedar to cook or smoke meat will "make you sick".

But I will say that I have known folks that used weathered cedar with no issues. I believe the smell test is the best for this situation, if it smells like cedar it probably isn't safe.


----------



## bedouin (Jul 27, 2008)

mccluggen said:


> For wood like cedar it needs to have been seasoning in water or otherwise exposed to the weather (rain and humidity) so that it could leach out all of the possible toxins. If it has a cedar odor it still has some of those dangerous volatile oils in it. I would definitely (at minimum) boil it several times before using it.
> 
> When your are done it should smell vaguely like dirt / earthy with no detectable scent of cedar or other "piney" scents. If you can smell it (with a human being's relatively weak nose) then the amount of "bad stuff" is probably still at a dangerous level.
> 
> ...


Thanks mccluggen. My piece of driftwood is a bit too big to fit in a pot for boiling, but I have removed it from the aquarium and will soak it for a good long time in a garbage can. I would have never known had I not chopped the one piece off to find nice smelling red wood underneath. Guess I'm going to have to filter the water really well now before I put my fish in (I'm setting up a new tank).


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

so if the wood has been sitting dead in a field for 30 years it should be good? It's still leaching tannins though.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it's the toxic oils in cedar that makes it bug and rot resistant for years, so...
If you choose to use it, use extreme caution...

For my 2 cents, I would try to find a different wood than cedar to work with. 
Alicem


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Just to bring it up to 4 cents worth of advice I use it to line all the hope chests that I've built over the years. It's been used for centuries to protect family heirloom linens from moths and other insects. Probably not the best choice for an aquarium.


----------

